# Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tested



## Byte (Mar 19, 2010)

[NOTE: You can read the more exhaustive report on this topic on the website, across two parts --- *Part I is here* and it talks in detail about the tests we picked. *Part II can be found here* and it talks about each browser's performance under these tests and also offers a lengthier conclusion.]




After the recent funeral party for Internet Explorer 6, the hottest news in the world of web browsers has been Opera's claim that its latest is also the greatest - Opera 10.50 was claimed to be THE fastest browser on Earth.

Opera has long played the role of best supporting actor in the browser theater for the past 14 years. The past few years have seen relative upstarts - Mozilla Firefox and Google Chrome - steal market share and mind share from this browser of yore. Popularity notwithstanding, Opera has always been the melting pot for new ideas and features, of which Turbo, and Unite are some of the latest additions. Opera's newest weapon - its brand new JavaScript compiling engine called "Carakan" (pronounced 'Jarakan') is claimed to sprint seven times faster than its previous "Futhark" engine. This definitely makes the browser faster than its predecessors. 


But when Opera proclaims something as bold as "Earth's Fastest Browser", we had take a closer look and check the validity of this claim. Its competition is surely not sitting idle: Google Chrome's V8 engine is critically acclaimed, performance-wise; Mozilla is constantly polishing their SpiderMonkey engine, and Safari is tweaking its SquirrelFish engine - all giving their all, and squeezing every drop from their JavaScript engines. With that in mind, we felt that the browsers needed to go against each other and show us what they've really got.




*Here's the list of the tests that we put the browser through:*

Acid 3 Test
Dromaeo Test
PeaceKeeper Test
JSNES Speed Test

*The list of browsers we tested:*

Microsoft Internet Explorer 8
Apple Safari 4
Opera 10.50
Google Chrome 4 Stable
Google Chrome 5 Developer*
Mozilla Firefox 3.6
Mozilla Firefox 3.7a3pre Nightly*


We ran all the tests on the same test machine, under the same test conditions.


*Acid 3 Test Results :*

*IE* - 20
*Safari* - 100
*Opera* - 100
*Chrome* - 100
*Chrome [Dev]* - 100
*Firefox* - 94
*Minefield* - 96


*Dromaeo Test Results :*

*Comparison Sheets :* Dromaeo, SunSpider, V8, CSS Selector,
*Safari :* Dromaeo - 118.56, SunSpider - 177.95, V8 - 55.44, CSS Selector - 1259.35
*Opera :* Dromaeo - *1282.28* (!), SunSpider - *271.64*, V8 - 74.38, CSS Selector - 1147.89 
*Chrome :* Dromaeo - 170.71, SunSpider - 222.95, V8 - 86.60, CSS Selector - *1412.99*
*Chrome [Dev] :* Dromaeo - 193.32, SunSpider -  *274.51*, V8 - *114.41*, CSS Selector - *1578.19*
*Firefox :* Dromaeo - 56.42, SunSpider - 106.04, V8 - 12.47, CSS Selector - 933.71
*Minefield :* Dromaeo - 86.79, SunSpider - 135.26, V8 - 13.99, CSS Selector - 1076.95



*FutureMark PeaceKeeper Test :*

IE - 460
Safari - 2004
Opera - 2368
Chrome - 2159
Chrome [Dev] - 2839
Firefox - 1806
Minefield - 1903



*JSNES Rendering Speed Test :*

*IE* - Incapable
*Safari* - 52.94
*Opera* - 55.34
*Chrome* - 56.45
*Chrome [Dev]* - 56.97
*Firefox* - 10.55
*Minefield* - Crashed



From these benchmarks one thing is clear - Google Chrome is the  most consistent competitor of them all. Opera 10.50 definitely outperforms in some areas and the latest enhancement introduced through its 'Carakan' engine is working wonders for Opera's speed. Amazingly we found that Safari isn't that bad at performance (it does share Webkit with Chrome, after all)... Firefox though, seemed to lag behind the pack (if we count Internet Explorer 8 out).
A point to note before we move on: If we had taken a note of performance against resource utilization, the result might vary significantly. Google Chrome is a behemoth in terms of runtime footprint and even Safari doesn't play well at this. Opera 10.50 is a more balanced proposition here: it comes with moderate processor and memory usage (comparable to Firefox) but gave good results (comparable to Chrome). Internet Explorer 8 may be the most resource-friendly browser of them all - but we've all seen how it performs. As it stands, Internet Explorer 8 is the best tool to download another browser...



We didn't count exactly how many times a browser crashed during our tests - but surely, stability makes for an interesting aspect too. Being just a preview build, Minefield & Chrome [Dev] didn't crash as many times that we felt the need to remove them from a test (Minefield only crashed whenever we ran the JSNES test). On the contrary, despite being a stable release, Opera 10.50 crashed a few times; more than a stable release ought to. Rigorous usage of Internet Explorer 8, Safari and Chrome ended up in an odd crashed session or two, but Firefox didn't crash even once throughout the test period. Nice!



*So the winner is...*
These tests were just the start of a discussion. The real debate begins now. You, the Digit Community should be the one to give this debate an actual verdict. After all, speed is only a small aspect of a person's experience with a browser. We here at Digit would love to hear from you. Post your thoughts, comments and share your personal user experience with the browser(s) of your choice. If you wish to know more about the tests we ran, so as to try them yourselves, at home, click here.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

chrome mozzila r d best


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

i wont vote coz this is ridiculous.being the fastest means nothing these days.if a browser is competitive but offers superlative browsing experience *THAT* has to be the best one.
In short *OPERA* f'n pwns them all


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

Opera is the best for sure


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

Opera rocks......!! 

Fu(k off FF


----------



## mobiclue (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

Google Chrome is the fastest browser. But still I am using Firefox as I don't have my favorite plugins in Google Chrome.


----------



## jrkraj (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

believe me k-meleon is the fastest browser I ever seen with lot of controls and easy to use . please try it once and you become fan of it.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

in speed---google chrome,firefox wins
in stability---google chrome and opera wins
in looks---opera and google chrome wins
in plugins---firefox wins
in ease of use---opera wins
in features---opera and firefox wins
            THE WORST BROWSER--- INTERNET EXPLORER...---slow,dull looking,worst
        so the winners are google chrome and firefox and opera

BUT ACTUALLY THE FASTEST BROWER IS NOT YET MADE :/  

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

just open youtube in google chrome and opera nad you will see the difference....google chrome is faster


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

Verdict:

Who needs Safari and IE ?


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

hey metalheadgautam,
      only dumb people and it's creators need safari and IE...but safari is little better in spped than IE... IE=idiot explorer


----------



## Deblopper (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*



jayant_raj7 said:


> in speed---google chrome,firefox wins
> in stability---google chrome and opera wins
> in looks---opera and google chrome wins
> in plugins---firefox wins
> ...




*In speed obviously Chrome & Opera wins...

But whts it? did u really mean that opera & chrome are more stable! Every 5 of the 10 times I try to open a pdf file or mov videos - even 10.50 crashes like hell. And while talking about chrome, I really couldn't fig out exactly when its most likely to crash, or any logic behind - but it does crash a lotta times. I found Minefiled being more stable than these two * *

Yeh, one thing to remember - google OWNS youtube - so, its not a very good site to benchmark google browser with some others. people may find its tweaked to perform better in chrome =)) then what?!?*


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

i think firefox is best and google chrome and opera in second....

safari is good.......
@deblopper.....every internet connection and computer gets somewhat different internet speed and stability.....e.g,when i open internet in my friend's house[512kbps]it reacts very slow  but when i open on my comp[156kbps]it's faster than that even in the fact that my NET  speed is slower


----------



## xitij2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

I agree that browser experience matters a lot. Which is why I have always stuck to Firefox, not only browser is as flexible with addons. 

I find it kind of silly though, to think that we should be restricted to one browser. I'm sure most computers can handle two maybe even three browsers, yes, surprising. 

I keep all browsers installed on my comp, and while I rarely use most of them, I have always had the occasion to use each. Primarily Fx, for quick browsing when I don't want Fx to slowly load its sorry ass, I use Chrome or Opera. Heck I even use IE, just for testing... honest. 

So I guess for me the perfect browser ballot will have a select all button. I really doubt it will ever be possible to have some kind of super-browser with  Firefox's power, Chrome's speed, Opera's features, and IE's.. ugh.. 

I think to excel in one field you have to sacrifice other aspects.


----------



## Aspire (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

Chrome ftw!!!!!!!!


----------



## ico (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*



xitij2000 said:


> I think to excel in one field you have to sacrifice other aspects.


Opera excels in features and doesn't sacrifice speed.


----------



## jayantr7 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

we all know that the most used browser in india iz internet explorer.....but only coz it's a defult browser in microsoft AND ALSO THE WORST BROWSER....

internet explorer best features--- very slow opening
 booring interface
 veryyy slowww
 now i don't want to furthur insult IDIOT EXPLORER[IE.]no surprise how it got 0 vote


----------



## Deblopper (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*



xitij2000 said:


> I really doubt it will ever be possible to have some kind of super-browser with  Firefox's power, Chrome's speed, Opera's features, and IE's.. ugh..
> 
> I think to excel in one field you have to sacrifice other aspects.




Dude - dont steal my original concepts... I was having the same dreams too!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

For me it will always be Firefox. Can't live without the plugins, if only it were taking a bit less memory, i would have loved it a bit more.

On second thoughts:
To get a fast and customized FF: we need some plugins: AdBlock, Flashbloxk, noScript, PhishTank, WOT, RIP and Ardavark etc. These blocks un-necessary content of a certain site and loads the sites faster. 
BUT, having so many plug-ins installed makes FF launching very slow, takes more memory...

Now, u tell me what to go for? For a complete experience we need these plug-ins but need to compromise on performance i.e. memory consumption.
But again I don't know any browser giving such vast choice of customization options.


----------



## rishitells (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

^^Yeah firefox is really customizable....
I mainly use it for StumbleUpon toolbar...which works great.

But chrome is also catching up in terms of extentions....
I installed a lot of useful extentions like pop-up dictionary, zoho notes, google tasks, chrome radio, google similar sites, digg share, and even IPL scorecard extention!
you can also open all types of documents right there is browser using google docs.
also, the speed and usability of chrome extentions are better in my opinion.


----------



## xitij2000 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*



Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> ^^Yeah firefox is really customizable....
> I mainly use it for StumbleUpon toolbar...which works great.
> 
> But chrome is also catching up in terms of extentions....
> ...



Chrome extensions are nice, but nowhere near as powerful as Firefox! I found them faster but less stable. Although that is to be expected considering how limited they are. However the kind of extensions available for Chrome are perfect for the fast browsing experience it provides.



ico said:


> Opera excels in features and doesn't sacrifice speed.



Till version 10.50 it was slow, but that's besides the point. What is a  feature really? I love Opera, but I don't use half the features, I like  Opera Turbo, and Link and I use them a lot, however I don't use Unite as  much. I like the mail client, but don't use it at all anymore.

With Firefox I can pick and choose. So I guess my point is, Opera  sacrifices flexibility in favour of integrating more stable and popular  features.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*



xitij2000 said:


> What is a  feature really? I love Opera, but I don't use half the features, I like  Opera Turbo, and Link and I use them a lot, however I don't use Unite as  much. I like the mail client, but don't use it at all anymore.


When you visit a site like ThinkDigit extensively, you automatically make good use of all the features. (Custom CSS, Block content)



xitij2000 said:


> With Firefox I can pick and choose. So I guess my point is, Opera  sacrifices *flexibility* in favour of integrating more stable and popular  features.


Thats modularity, imo. You are correct on "we pick and choose with Firefox." But Opera still isn't bloat. It's not a case like Nero which is the most bloaty software I've ever seen.

When I install Chatzilla, Stylish, Adblock Plus in Firefox; it really begins to lag on Linux.

Using the new snapshot i.e. Opera 10.52 beta for Linux is great in that perspective. I prefer Firefox on my Mac as it appears more native.


----------



## xitij2000 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*



ico said:


> When you visit a site like ThinkDigit extensively, you automatically make good use of all the features. (Custom CSS, Block content)
> 
> 
> Thats modularity, imo. You are correct on "we pick and choose with Firefox." But Opera still isn't bloat. It's not a case like Nero which is the most bloaty software I've ever seen.
> ...



Oh, no no no! Not my intention to call Opera bloated at all! At-least not in the sense most people would use the term.

Opera in under 10MB, and that includes a browser, an email client, a p2p system with unite, and a bittorrent client. For someone who doesn't use all of them, they are bloat and don't add to the attractiveness of the product.
Even so, Opera is impressive. Firefox gets bloated with add-ons because the add-ons are never as optimized for the browser as the same features for Opera will be. 

If Firefox were to implement the add-ons as a core part of the browser, I'm sure they would perform much better. 

When I say: "I think to excel in one field you have to sacrifice other aspects."

Features aren't an aspect of the browser, modularity is, even if modularity is a feature... wait.. now I've confused myself. I hope I got my point across!

So, Firefox is flexible but that makes it difficult to have features like process separation for tabs, which the browser has because add-ons can operate at the tab and browser level at the same time. Chrome on the other hand started with that aspect of the browser defined, and now doesn't have as great extensions support. They are both approaching perfect browser from different ends. 

Opera is brilliant, better with each version. However you can extend a Firefox into an Opera (albeit half as slow), but not an Opera into a Firefox


----------



## hellknight (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

I ran the test on Chrome, Opera 10.51, Firefox 3.6 & Safari.. Upgrading to Opera 10.51 from Opera 10.50 made huge difference in Peacekeeper score.. 

The scores are :- 

*Opera 10.51 -               5381
Opera 10.50 -               4261
Chrome 4.1. -               4224
Safari 4.0.4 -                3660
Minefield 3.8a4 -            3162
Firefox 3.6.2                 2716
IE8                               928*

The system specs are :-

*AMD Phenom II 720 BE @ 2.8 GHz
2 GB DDR2 @ 800 MHz RAM
XFX 4870 1 GB GDDR5
1 TB Samsung HDD with 32 MB buffer & NCQ
64-bit Windows 7 Home Premium*

Here is the enclosed screenshot :-
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/5563/minefield.th.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*



xitij2000 said:


> Opera is brilliant, better with each version. However you can extend a Firefox into an Opera (albeit half as slow), *but not an Opera into a Firefox*


Who would want that?


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.3 - Mac mini (P8700 2.53Ghz, 4GB DDR3 RAM, nVidia 9400)

*Opera 10.52 beta -* 4213
*Safari 4.0.5 -* 3903
*Firefox 3.6.2 - *2618

PS: Opera 10.50 final has not been released for *nix.

Edit: Updated scores.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

Chromium ruled in my PC apparently. Opera 10.51 is still a beta though for Linux.
*Test System:*


> Platform: Ubuntu 10.04 Beta
> Processor: AMD Athlon X2 4400+ @ 2.3 Ghz
> RAM: 2 GB RAM
> Graphics: (Integrated)Radeon Xpress 1250 (Using radeonhd driver in Ubuntu which is preinstalled)


*img249.imageshack.us/img249/9851/screenshothy.png


----------



## ico (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

^ Try the new snapshot. Huge increase in performance and stability for me both in Linux and Mac. *snapshot.opera.com/unix/snapshot-6272/

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------

I upgraded Opera to the latest snapshot. Now it easily surpasses Safari.

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/978/screenshot20100330at238a.th.jpg


----------



## Cookies (Apr 6, 2010)

*Re: Digit hunts for the Fastest Browser on Earth - Chrome, Firefox, Opera, and IE tes*

Have been using IE till I know about Firefox. Firefox is way faster than IE.


----------

